# I need a hunk of meat al.



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Is what I said to my butcher, who then handed me two nice thick ribeyes, that I believe I will blacken in a white hot skillet with Paul Prudhomme's blackened redfish magic.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

You know what they say...

No pics....didn't happen.



Jim


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

You asked for it!


----------

